# Aren't expo tags a lottery/game of chance?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gambling-law-us.com/State-Laws/Utah/
Seems the authorities shouldn't allow this behavior. It's got to stop.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Watcher said:


> http://www.gambling-law-us.com/State-Laws/Utah/
> Seems the authorities shouldn't allow this behavior. It's got to stop.


Whoa we don't enforce laws on the elite here in Utah, they're the exception to the rule.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Whoa we don't enforce laws on the elite here in Utah, they're the exception to the rule.


One Eye,
have you experienced any head trauma lately or exposure to a little too much CO2?
You've really changed the last few weeks.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Watcher said:


> http://www.gambling-law-us.com/State-Laws/Utah/
> Seems the authorities shouldn't allow this behavior. It's got to stop.


It would be closer to gambling if you were able to put in as many times as you wanted.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So are we stopping the state draws too? Because just like the expo, I paid an application fee for a "chance" to buy a tag in the general state draws as well. 

Failing to see the difference between the expo draw and state draw for purposes of comparing it to a sanctioned lottery. Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Technically I would consider the state draw and expo draw both lotteries but we have to turn the cheek on some things. They get away with it somehow because you don't have to pay for the tag up front If you did it would be against Utah law


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> One Eye,
> have you experienced any head trauma lately or exposure to a little too much CO2?
> You've really changed the last few weeks.


I've read a lot of research that I didn't even know existed. I would say do it too if you haven't. There's a lot of relevant info lonetree has posted on this forum to deep studies and I read them open minded after resisting it for a while. It all makes a lot of sense it sucks it's being resisted for money.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've read a lot of research that I didn't even know existed. I would say do it too if you haven't. There's a lot of relevant info lonetree has posted on this forum to deep studies and I read them open minded after resisting it for a while. It all makes a lot of sense it sucks it's being resisted for money.


I agree, he has some very interesting info. and some of it should be looked into more but your comment above reminds me of the guy that stops going to church or believing in God or Jesus Christ because he got more educated and learned the "real" truth.8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I gotta say 1-I, you do sound way more informed now that you are homies with Lonetree. It's been a good relationship for you. Some are good at hunting, some are good at activism.....it takes all kinds.-----SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I gotta say 1-I, you do sound way more informed now that you are homies with Lonetree. It's been a good relationship for you. Some are good at hunting, some are good at activism.....it takes all kinds.-----SS


And some are really good shots.8)


----------

